# Withholding sex



## Spitfire (Jun 6, 2015)

My wife & I have been married for 23 years and are generally happy. My problem is that she has always withheld sex if I do something even minor that annoys her. As an example: she mentioned the other night that I should repair cars on the side for extra money. I told her, "I know I put all new brakes on the car Saturday and can do MOST of the repairs needed on our car but I don't have the tools, skills or time to repair all car problems." I already work 50 hours a week and am involved in my 2 boys Boy Scout troop on several weekend campouts a year. I wanted to say " You've been a stay at home mom for 14 years earning $5,000 per year with a bachelors in business administration degree. Don't you think you could do more?" But things would spiral out of control quickly and that wouldn't end well. So me turning down the mechanic idea led to her being "exhausted" which in my marriage is code for don't even bother tonight. This happens a lot. To the point where we have sex maybe 3 times a month. 

I'm seeing this as her way to control me. I've talked to her about it but she denies it and the cycle continues. I'm thinking about just shutting down our sex life but deep down I know that would lead to the end of our marriage. I tried re-connecting emotionally with her every evening by relaxing on the couch with her. Hand holding, make out sessions etc. . She seemed to really enjoy this for a couple of weeks and so did I. I really thought we'd turned a corner. The frequent sex was great. Then all of the sudden it was like she flipped a switch and I needed to be controlled again. Any suggestions on ways to help my wife to see what she's doing?


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

I know of only one way to get her to see this. File for divorce.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend divorce right out of the gate. Sounds like something you might be able to address through marriage counseling.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I agree with the marriage counseling. Tell her that you are profoundly unhappy with this and want the two of you to go to counseling. Let her know that what she has been doing is a deal breaker.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I think you could call her out on this behavior whenever it occurs, regardless of the consequences - and it she withholds sex for that, call her on that as well. You definitely can't "nice" her out of this behavior pattern.

Make known clearly that you will not continue to put up with this, and state your expectations. You can then suggest marriage counseling, but when (if?) it doesn't work, then file for divorce. At that point - if not before, which would be the best scenario - she'll know you're serious and may try to change. However, she may not sustain any such changes, in which case you'll have to follow through.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Like cheating, withholding is for after the divorce.


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 6, 2015)

It really bothered me that knowing I was going to be at a Boy Scout campout with my younger son tonight through Sunday, she used her vibrator on herself yesterday (while I was at work) after shutting me down the previous night. And she'll be on her 2 week long period when I come home Sunday. Ugh!


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Spitfire said:


> It really bothered me that knowing I was going to be at a Boy Scout campout with my younger son tonight through Sunday, she used her vibrator on herself yesterday (while I was at work) after shutting me down the previous night. And she'll be on her 2 week long period when I come home Sunday. Ugh!


The issues run deeper my friend. She, you both need counsel.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Does she specifically say "i'm not going to have sex with you because of X?" Or is it just a matter of she gets annoyed and then sex doesn't happen?

The first is weaponizing sex. The second is just a matter of not being in the right mood.


----------



## Morcoll (Apr 22, 2015)

Have you seen Corey Wayne's video on this? Go to youtube and search Corey Wayne and there is a video about withholding sex, along with many other useful items.


----------



## EVG39 (Jun 4, 2015)

Spitfire, you are in the right place to get some very good advice. I suspect when you get back from the campout (and thank you for volunteering with the BSA, ) a lot of men and women are going to weigh in with words of wisdom and even assign you homework. (I myself have benefited greatly from what I have read here). That's good, that's what you want and what you need. Be open to it. And believe it or not it's going to be about fixing what you can fix (you) and what you cant fix (her). Here's my humble contribution. Look, what you are doing seems logical to you, I do this, this and this and she'll give me-well you know... Stop that right now. What you are doing is trying to negotiate desire. It hardly ever works and when it does it's not worth it. Obligated compliance ultimately will not be satisfying to you or her. You want something much better than that. And you can get to that place. But for now let me pass on a mantra for you in the days going forward. Stop talking- Act. Stop Listening to Words. Observe . This will be a recurring theme. 
All for today, now go have fun with those Scouts.


----------



## Shasta (Jun 12, 2015)

Spitfire said:


> I'm seeing this as her way to control me.


Ya think?

But she's also hurting herself. Assuming of course that she desires to have sex with you in the first place. 

Beat her at her own game. Stop showing interest in having sex with her. See what happens. 

If she doesn't come around she's either taking care of herself, or some other guy is taking care of her, or she's gone completely asexual.


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 6, 2015)

Fozzy said:


> Does she specifically say "i'm not going to have sex with you because of X?" Or is it just a matter of she gets annoyed and then sex doesn't happen?
> 
> The first is weaponizing sex. The second is just a matter of not being in the right mood.


It's the second. I'm sure it's partially my fault for not pursuing the matter. I've learned the code words over the years such as "I'm exhausted", "I have really bad gas" (lol), "I'm stressed out" and when I hear these I simply don't pursue sex. She'll never say "I won't have sex with you because you did whatever". It just always coincides with an event like that. Maybe I should be more assertive and press her for the real reasons and let her air out her grievances and go from there. The weird thing is that when we do have sex she loves it and says we need to do it more often.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

She is being passive aggressive for sure. You can't change her behavior but you do have to change yours. What are you willing to do about this? If nothing then nothing will change. If you don't lay down the consequence, and stick to it, then you are absolutely bargaining with nothing. 

I would start by telling her you don't appreciate the game she is playing with sex and that it makes you feel unwanted and unloved


----------



## Morcoll (Apr 22, 2015)

No, you need to create attraction and desire. I agree with the advise to NOT talk, ACT. LISTEN. 

You know what is going on, but telling her is not going to suddenly make her overcome with desire. Best case is she has sex with you just because you told her she is controlling, not because she WANTS to.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

You've got to be playful man, that's what the women love! Follow my very devious instructions to solve this problem you should at least get a reaction! 

Unless your wife has an advanced rechargeable vibrator with lithium ion batteries, get your wife's vibrator, take out the batteries, and insert a photo of a new $100 vibrator that you got her. Remove all the batteries from the house. Include with the picture of her new toy a note that says, "I hid your new toy in the (favorite hiding place), and I know you will like it because it is way more powerful!" THEN in the next hiding place put a note describing another hiding place, but end the note asking if she would rather call you instead? THEN in the next hiding place, just put a pack a batteries and a note that says, "OK, have it your way as I was just going to tell you over the phone where I hid your new toy because I wanted to hear you enjoying it!"

Cheers, 
Badsanta

PS: Make sure the batteries you leave behind are "almost" dead!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I would not automatically accept the 'I'm tired' excuse unless it was overtly hostile. You know your own partner best but is 'I'm tired' a 100% no pushback scenario? If she doesn't want to at least get her to admit that. If nothing else my blushing bride would be quite blunt; "No not now with you I don't want to, go away". But if I had a dime for every time a middle aged woman said she was tired, I could retire to the Bahamas and be fanned by squadrons of beach bunnies.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Spitfire said:


> My wife & I have been married for 23 years and are generally happy. My problem is that she has always withheld sex if I do something even minor that annoys her. As an example: she mentioned the other night that I should repair cars on the side for extra money. I told her, "I know I put all new brakes on the car Saturday and can do MOST of the repairs needed on our car but I don't have the tools, skills or time to repair all car problems." I already work 50 hours a week and am involved in my 2 boys Boy Scout troop on several weekend campouts a year. I wanted to say " You've been a stay at home mom for 14 years earning $5,000 per year with a bachelors in business administration degree. Don't you think you could do more?" But things would spiral out of control quickly and that wouldn't end well. So me turning down the mechanic idea led to her being "exhausted" which in my marriage is code for don't even bother tonight. This happens a lot. To the point where we have sex maybe 3 times a month.
> 
> I'm seeing this as her way to control me. I've talked to her about it but she denies it and the cycle continues. I'm thinking about just shutting down our sex life but deep down I know that would lead to the end of our marriage. I tried re-connecting emotionally with her every evening by relaxing on the couch with her. Hand holding, make out sessions etc. . She seemed to really enjoy this for a couple of weeks and so did I. I really thought we'd turned a corner. The frequent sex was great. Then all of the sudden it was like she flipped a switch and I needed to be controlled again. Any suggestions on ways to help my wife to see what she's doing?


Maybe she's already angry and is looking for reasons. You took away her reason which lasted for about two weeks. Resentment works that way whether the reasons for the resentment are justified or bogus (yes resentment can be bogus ie: blame shifting) . And trying to not rock the boat seems like a good idea but it's usually a very bad idea. Not rocking the boat means she gets away with treating you bad and you compromise yourself in the process. That's the sure fire way to build more resentment from both of you. I think most women are not happy with a guy who doesn't rock the boat when he should.

You really can't control what she does or what she thinks but only how you react. So the trick is to take care of yourself and your kids and don't baby step around issues. Let her know it's her choice to be with you or not but that it's your choice to only be with her if treats you with love and respect. Of course you need to treat her the same.

I'm 99% certain that it would've taken me about 3 seconds to flip the second job conversation to telling her it sound like the right time for her to find a job too. I do have respect for SAHMs and all but if the kids are getting into school and the budget is really tight then that's as valid a compromise as you getting a second job would be.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Spitfire said:


> My wife & I have been married for 23 years and are generally happy. My problem is that she has always withheld sex if I do something even minor that annoys her. As an example: she mentioned the other night that I should repair cars on the side for extra money. I told her, "I know I put all new brakes on the car Saturday and can do MOST of the repairs needed on our car but I don't have the tools, skills or time to repair all car problems." I already work 50 hours a week and am involved in my 2 boys Boy Scout troop on several weekend campouts a year.* I wanted to say " You've been a stay at home mom for 14 years earning $5,000 per year with a bachelors in business administration degree. Don't you think you could do more?" But things would spiral out of control quickly and that wouldn't end well. *So me turning down the mechanic idea led to her being "exhausted" which in my marriage is code for don't even bother tonight. This happens a lot. To the point where we have sex maybe 3 times a month.
> ...................


Next time just say it, it is the truth and she has no more rights than you do. You didn't say it because you were afraid it would end badly but it ended badly anyway, you not getting your needs met is not OK.

Re read what Thundarr wrote, sounds spot on to me.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Spitfire said:


> It really bothered me that knowing I was going to be at a Boy Scout campout with my younger son tonight through Sunday, she used her vibrator on herself yesterday (while I was at work) after shutting me down the previous night. And she'll be on her 2 week long period when I come home Sunday. Ugh!


How do you know if she used her vibrator while you were at work?


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 6, 2015)

Finally got everything set up at camp. 

I Know she used her vibe because I put it in a specific position between the mattress where she keeps it. 

I've held out for a month before and she finally can't stand it any longer. She rarely initiates sex but will initiate in rare instances. I would describe her as passive aggressive. 

A lot to digest here in this thread. I'll fully admit that I've been compliant to some extent to this whole situation. I've got 2 boys that I love dearly and I've been tolerating this to provide them with as normal of an upbringing as I can. 

Thanks for all of the input!


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Spitfire said:


> A lot to digest here in this thread. I'll fully admit that I've been compliant to some extent to this whole situation. I've got 2 boys that I love dearly and I've been tolerating this to provide them with as normal of an upbringing as I can.
> 
> Thanks for all of the input!


I think you're falling into a trap that a lot of us have at some point Spitfire. Tolerating things is going to backfire. It will build a wedge between you and your wife because it kills her attraction, respect, and desire for you. You may have sincere rationale for why you tolerate things but the reasons don't change the affect it has on your relationship. She will only see weakness in someone who let's her do and say things without calling her out on it. That's not good for your kids because they see how you guys treat each other and when she has no respect left for you and leaves, that won't be good for them either.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Read No More Mr. Nice Guy and take her vibrator and replace it with a picture of your junk with a note.

The note should emphasis the necessity of using your penis at least 10x as much as her vibe or in unison or the marriage is in danger of ending.

Tell her it is non negotiable but you are willing to attend counseling with her if she can't pull up her big girl panties, woman up and quit playing games.

You need to become more of a man that is not turned down. It is a process but I have seen it done and I have never been the type that gets put off.

I'm not suggesting becoming an ******* but someone that your wife takes seriously and respects. You sound like a good dad and provider.

You need to become more of a smoldering seducer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EVG39 (Jun 4, 2015)

Spitfire, okay here is the promised homework
Read the above mentioned No More Mr. Nice Guy by Robert Glover. You could buy it but a free PDF is out there on the Web.
Read Passionate Marriage and Intimacy and Desire by David Schnarch. Your library either has a copy or can order you a copies. He's very good.
Finally, and while controversial I would very much recommend you read Married Man Sex Life by Athol Kay. Your problem I think is really lack of attraction and Kay nails this down very well. This self published but very reasonable on Amazon.
Both Glover and Kay have forums you can read and participate in as well.
Start reading these and come back and tell us what you think.
Good Luck


----------



## Gonecrazy (Oct 12, 2014)

Spitfire: The first thing I think that you should consider, is that your wife may see you as a subordinate to her. employers punishment Employees , parents punished children, spouses should not punish each other.

I think you had a right to question her potential to bring money into the relationship. I understand that she is a stay at home mum but that doesn't mean she can't try and make some money and not force you to be a slave for her, with the punishment of not getting sex which is one of the most important thing that she is bringing to the relationship if you choose not to. 

Also it's not exactly like laziness which is stopping you from doing this weekend work, you don't have the expertise, and lives could be put at risk just to make a few extra bucks, I don't think it's worth it.

Just like you understand that her having a headache means you're not getting sex, she will understand your passive aggressive queues. As soon as she's got a headache, all of A sudden, you got this flash great idea, which entails going out on the town by yourself or with mates and spending lots of money.

By the sounds of it, I don't think she really loves you. You're just a pay packet to her, sex should not be a bonus for bringing home the extra money!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Spitfire said:


> It really bothered me that knowing I was going to be at a Boy Scout campout with my younger son tonight through Sunday, she used her vibrator on herself yesterday (while I was at work) after shutting me down the previous night. *And she'll be on her 2 week long period when I come home Sunday.* Ugh!


Two week period? That's not normal. Something's wrong with her body physically.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Two week period? That's not normal. Something's wrong with her body physically.


I did not catch that before, yes a two-week period is concerning and if true it likely upsets the natural balance of things down there which could make intimacy uncomfortable for her.

If this is indeed the case and things are painful AND she has not discussed this with you, getting upset about a lack of sex will make you come across like a selfish ass. She will not take any blame for not being upfront with you about everything going on down there, because women expect that if you really care about them that husbands would somehow naturally be aware of everything going on with their vaginas.

For the women reading this... WE HAVE NO CLUE UNLESS YOU TALK TO US ABOUT IT!!!!

I went through a similar problem one time where sex was painful for my wife, and she did not talk with me about it. I just assumed she was upset with me for an "extended period" of time. In reality she had an issue that was easily corrected once I found out about it and made her go to the doctor.


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

Hit the gym. Push hard for success at work. Buy some new clothes. Get a new cologne. New haircut. Make you into the most attractive version of you.

When she asks about it, say "yes, I am working on me. You were smart to sign on with me."

Ask for sex when you feel like it. When she turns you down, don't mope and don't hang around sucking up for attention. Say "your loss" and do another workout or a task on your (nor her) to do list.

If she turns you down frequently, tell her that for you sex is how you feel loved. And that lately you aren't feeling very loved. When she starts to list all the things she does, thank her and say all those things are great but if sex isn't being handled then none of the rest matters. She will accuse you of being a sex fiend, fixated on sex, etc. Say "yes I am, glad you noticed" with a big grin on your face. Follow up with "some women would be pleased about that. If you aren't, then we have a problem. Anything I can do to help you WANT to be with a sex fiend?" All done in a light and playful tone.

This cannot always be fixed. But you can always improve you. If she doesn't want heapin helpings of the new you, you will be better situated to find someone who does.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

You should borrow her vibrator to please yourself. 

But do send her a selfie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 6, 2015)

Apparently the paper from her pads in the bathroom trash can Friday afternoon didn't indicate her period beginning hmmm. I came home Sunday and spent a lot of time relaxing on the couch with mutual massaging and such. Once the boys went to bed it progressed pretty quickly to a passionate make out session. We both commented on how great it felt. It progressed to great sex. I told her that I need sex more often. Minimum of 3 times per week. She agreed that she'd like that too. 
Tonight I wasn't really expecting sex again but I did spend some time relaxing with her hand holding etc because we both enjoy it. 
I went to a meeting for a backpacking trip I'm going on with my older boy for scouts this weekend. I get home at 9:30 pm and my older son says "mom's in bed, she's exhausted" and laughs. He's even tired of hearing it. I went to the bedroom and she says she isn't feeling well but doesn't think it's contagious. 

She dose have an issue with her period that will require surgery to remedy. Money is tight right now but we're both hoping to get that taken care of soon. It's a miserable experience for her every month. Sex doesn't cause her pain during her off period times. 
Lots of issues to deal with. I'll read the suggested books. 
Thanks


----------



## poida (Jan 17, 2014)

Look, STOP the focus on the sex. It's not about sex.

It is clear to me that something else in her life or your marriage is lacking. For women, sex is generally an act of intimacy that requires BOTH personal well-being and an emotional connection.

She is using the only method of objection she knows. A red flag if you will (pardon the pun... lol). 

It is unhealthy but you might also be missing something or have issues of your own you are not aware of (I wasn't).

Counselling for both of you is needed to find out what the problem is. First IC and then MC. 

You will probably need to SHOCK her into action though. Many mrecommend counselling but nobody really talks about how hard it can be to get your partner's attention and get them to take you seriously.

For counselling to be effective she also needs to know you are SERIOUS.

Read NMMNG (very relevant to you) and then SHOCK her into action.

Don't lie but tell her deep down how you feel and where you think this will end up if unchanged.

I would recommend saying something like "Honey, I have tried to connect with you a lot more recently but it seems that we aren't on the same level any more. The way in which you sexually distance yourself from me has pushed me away. It seems like you are trying to tell me something but it's not clear what you are trying to say. This divide between us is making me question how I feel about you and I really worry that this is going to end in divorce if we don't do something. I am going to see a personal counsellor and I want us to see a marriage counsellor next week. I think you should also do some personal counselling so you have the opportunity to talk about the things you are most troubled with before we do MC. I think we can be happier individually and also build a stronger marriage, but I can't continue in this marriage the way it is."

Whatever, but a well worded SHOCK to action is most important to get right.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Are you saying you need money in order to afford the surgery so she doesn't have 2week long periods? Because if that's the case, ditch the boy scouts and get your wife the surgery!!! 

You seem a tad...what's the word I'm looking for...not easy going, not low key...passive. Most women do not get hot when presented with a passive man. Sorry, but passivity just doesn't light fires. In your zeal not to be a d!ck, which admittedly is not a good thing and also doesn't light any fires, you've become far too passive and accommodating. 

If you want to have sex, do not halt just because she says she's exhausted. Truly, if that's all it takes for you to cool your ardor, you don't deserve to get laid.

Also, don't ever ever wear the man Boy Scout uniform in front of your wife, cause that will also kill any chance you have of getting laid.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

poida said:


> Look, STOP the focus on the sex. It's not about sex.


Ahhhh.... That all so familiar comment. Look ladies, you tend to think we just know everything and that we understand all the passive aggressive hints that you berate us with throughout the day. Unless you talk to us and communicate directly about what is going on then the topic of sex comes across to a man like this:









So what does a man do when the proverbial "check engine" light starts flashing in our marriage. We are going to try and rev things up to top performance and usually that is when what ever is causing the problem becomes very obvious. 

Of course it is not all about "sex" but that just happens to be our primary diagnostic tool in the relationship when we don't understand all the hints...

Sometimes just revving things up will clear out the engine and return it to normal operating conditions, so our diagnostic tool is ALSO a repair step. You know kinda like when a computer is not working right, you first check all the cables and make sure everything is "plugged in!"


----------



## Cre8ify (Feb 1, 2012)

> Truly, if that's all it takes for you to cool your ardor, you don't deserve to get laid.


Kickin' ass and takin' names AP.



> Also, don't ever ever wear the man Boy Scout uniform in front of your wife, cause that will also kill any chance you have of getting laid.


Was all that "man in uniform" stuff BS? Guess I'll fashion my eagle sash into a loincloth or a huntsman's slingshot?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Cre8ify said:


> Kickin' ass and takin' names AP.
> 
> 
> 
> Was all that "man in uniform" stuff BS? Guess I'll fashion my eagle sash into a loincloth or a huntsman's slingshot?


LOL!!!

Man in uniform... Not man dressed like a boy.

While men may dig the "school girl" look in porn, women will not ever dig the school boy look in men...not ever!

The loincloth totally works though...


----------



## life_huppens (Jun 3, 2015)

Spitfire said:


> She dose have an issue with her period that will require surgery to remedy. Money is tight right now but we're both hoping to get that taken care of soon. It's a miserable experience for her every month. Sex doesn't cause her pain during her off period times.
> Lots of issues to deal with. I'll read the suggested books.
> Thanks


Too bad you did not provided this info at the beginning. More often than not, health issue might be also a big contributor to your problems. I would definitely try to address health issues first before drawing any conclusions, or start blaming each other. Get her health issue address first, and then see what happens. You see, if someone suffering from known curable illness, and excuse of not addressing it is a lack of funds, I am sorry, I would be pissed as hell for not aggressively working toward this resolution. Cut back on "nice to have” items, and address it ASAP.
Believe it or not, you sacrifice some of your things for her benefits, she will definitely appreciate it.


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 6, 2015)

Her dr. has said that since she's starting to go through menopause the problem will probably correct itself. She's been through several surgeries and while I told her I thought it was a good idea to get the surgery it is ultimately up to her wether or not she wanted to go through that. 

On a positive note I did take charge of the situation a bit tonight. She was tired and went to bed around 10pm. Shortly thereafter I told the boys "time for bed". While they were getting ready I went in the bedroom and smacked her on the ass and told her I'd be there in 5 minutes. She said "sounds good". Afterwards she asked what's gotten into me in a positive way. I told her I need sex at least 3 times a week even if it means waking her up. She actually seemed excited about it. Hopefully going forward we can keep this up.


----------



## EVG39 (Jun 4, 2015)

Spitfire said:


> Her dr. has said that since she's starting to go through menopause the problem will probably correct itself. She's been through several surgeries and while I told her I thought it was a good idea to get the surgery it is ultimately up to her wether or not she wanted to go through that.
> 
> On a positive note I did take charge of the situation a bit tonight. She was tired and went to bed around 10pm. Shortly thereafter I told the boys "time for bed". *While they were getting ready I went in the bedroom and smacked her on the ass and told her I'd be there in 5 minutes. * Your action
> *She said "sounds good". Afterwards she asked what's gotten into me in a positive way. I told her I need sex at least 3 times a week even if it means waking her up. She actually seemed excited about it. * Observe now her behavior Hopefully going forward we can keep this up.


Odd how this works isn't it? Don't overthink it. Just repeat it and begin building on it.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Spitfire said:


> Apparently the paper from her pads in the bathroom trash can Friday afternoon didn't indicate her period beginning hmmm. I came home Sunday and spent a lot of time relaxing on the couch with mutual massaging and such. Once the boys went to bed it progressed pretty quickly to a passionate make out session. We both commented on how great it felt. It progressed to great sex. I told her that I need sex more often. Minimum of 3 times per week. She agreed that she'd like that too.
> Tonight I wasn't really expecting sex again but I did spend some time relaxing with her hand holding etc because we both enjoy it.
> I went to a meeting for a backpacking trip I'm going on with my older boy for scouts this weekend. I get home at 9:30 pm and my older son says "mom's in bed, she's exhausted" and laughs. He's even tired of hearing it. I went to the bedroom and she says she isn't feeling well but doesn't think it's contagious.
> 
> ...


Is your wife taking hard core iron supplements. You might be tired of hearing it but I suggest you do some research because if she has her period for two weeks out of a month she is likely really really exhausted. So please have empathy.

Other than that Anonpink gave great advice.


----------

